# Living on campus - worth it?



## Omgblood (Jun 30, 2010)

My adviser/counselor at community college is pressuring me into going to a university and staying on campus. She knows about my SAD and all and she says it would... I suppose help me 'expand' socially and whatnot. But there is another University I could attend while living at home, that is my first inclination, because I don't want to rack up more debt because I fear unemployment afterwards. I'm still months from beggining University and I'm stressing the hell out about how I can set myself up with a job by the time I graduate (my goal is accounting).


While living on campus sounds fun, the expenses that go along with it don't to me. Is it worth the money? Did you learn anything good or useful from the experience?


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Omgblood said:


> My adviser/counselor at community college is pressuring me into going to a university and staying on campus. She knows about my SAD and all and she says it would... I suppose help me 'expand' socially and whatnot. But there is another University I could attend while living at home, that is my first inclination, because I don't want to rack up more debt because I fear unemployment afterwards (my goal is accounting).
> 
> While living on campus sounds fun, the expenses that go along with it don't to me. Is it worth the money? Did you learn anything good or useful from the experience?


F no. I know it feels like this will be a great experience, but it's not that remarkable. When it comes to college, make this call based on money. Living on campus doubled my debt and the only thing I learned was how to be drunk all the time.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

1,000$ a month to share a room the size of your bedroom at home..... not at all worth it.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

I would say move into an apartment near campus with a friend or two if you have any going tot he same college. You get that living alone experience and the costs are way less depending where you are going. North Dakota = 200 dller rent. San Fran = 1000 plus. It will truly help your SA situation to go out and live a social college life, and yes, you will learn to get drunk often, and maybe even high...but it is fun, thats for sure...


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

U can still "expand" socially living at home. Join clubs and go to events and stuff. I wouldn't let her pressure u into it.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

My friend loved the 5 minute walk to classes.


----------



## GirlGristle (Nov 23, 2008)

Think of it this way. You'll always have an opportunity to make friends, even after college so it's up to you if you want to save money and commute to college or dorm.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

You could end up paying a ton of money to be forced into sharing a room with someone you can't stand and having to leave anyway. I would say it absolutely isn't worth it.


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

off campus apartment with roomates really is your best bet, if you can, get an apartment where you have your own rooms, so you can be left alone when you want to but dont have to live alone with nobody around... blows


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

have to agree with other posters, live off campus in a shared house/apartment. i did that and although i had my own space with my own room it was nice to pop next door to chat whenever i felt like it.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

You might regret it later if you don't. I would. 

I lived in a dorm my first year and had a good time. I only met one friend in my dorm though. My other few I met at a group's recruiting.

My piece of advice is this: Do it just for the experience. 

If you're a partier or drinker, do it expecially.

After that, for your next years, get an apartment with a friend. If you don't have a friend at that campus now, you will meet one sooner or later your first year.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Resonance said:


> You could end up paying a ton of money to be forced into sharing a room with someone you can't stand and having to leave anyway. I would say it absolutely isn't worth it.


Been there... :/


----------



## reaal (Jul 15, 2011)

i had a great experience living in the dorms my first year. but then again my parents are paying for it so i cant really say if its worth it or not.


----------



## burrito (Aug 29, 2012)

Live at home if possible. Not only will you save money but you will have alot less stress and distraction. I would say get used to handling the stresses of college first, then gradually start taking on more responsibilities (like getting an apartment or pt job etc). Not everyone has that opportunity.

Youll still meet plenty new people in your classes.


----------



## louiselouisa (Jul 12, 2012)

I'd say just go for it. I missed the opportunity to rent a room near my campus area and I regret that. it wasn't a dorm, though, here we have ordinary houses owned by the residents with a lot of rooms for students and does not have any affiliations with the campus so it's cheaper.

If you're afraid you will be unable to pay, then, don't. You'll have to compensate by being more active. I mean like REALLY active. for me, living together with other students will be easier.

(btw, I'm in accounting too, high five)


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I wished I'd moved out personally. Stayed at home far too long. I had a bad situation at home too. I'm sure I would have gotten better grades if I'd left home.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Only been living on campus for two days now and holy hell, it's been awful... My anxiety has never been worse. That's just me though. I suppose it's cause it's Frosh week but nearly everyone's partying away or getting drunk. It's the land of the crazy extroverts. As someone who'd like to come home to peace and quiet, this is not the place for me. And my roommate still hasn't shown up yet... So who knows if I'll get along with her. Hopefully she's not like the majority of the people here... So no, it's not worth the money. But I've made my bed. Besides, moving out now would cost me a fortune now anyway.


----------



## cali2013 (Aug 12, 2012)

I'd go for it.

Living on-campus my freshman year of college was a wonderful AND frustrating time for me but I learned so much from it. I think the most important thing that I took away from the experience (outside of meeting my best friend who lived in the same hallway as me) was the ability to deal with a range of personalities. 

Living in the dorm allows you the opportunity to meet and mingle LOTS of people and learn how to deal with them in close quarters. It's a useful skill to have for life in general so I'd recommend it even if the idea makes you a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## VisualAttraction (Jun 12, 2012)

If you can afford it, it might be a good idea. From someone who is also socially awkward and living on campus, i see it as a way to thrust yourself into social situations that you might avoid if it were voluntary, so that you can improve your social skills.


----------



## Celtics777 (Aug 25, 2012)

You meet more people living on campus. I like being able to walk to my classes instead of having to drive or ride the bus.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I was going to go to a college far away from home but recently realised just how expensive it was actually going to be. So now I'm going to a closer uni. Luckily I know at least one person from school going to it too though.


----------

